# Packt schon mal ein!



## Renn Maus (6. Oktober 2001)

Jetzt hab ich grad meine Lizenz für diesen Winter und nächstes Jahr gelöst. 
Also zieht euch warm an. Ich war noch nie so fit wie heute.


----------



## Akumlehn (6. Oktober 2001)

Ach die Lizenz bessert deinen Trainingszustand sofort?
Dann löse ich auhc noch eine 

nix für ungut *g*
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (6. Oktober 2001)

Es gibt leider immer noch Leute, die keinen Spaß verstehen.


----------



## Akumlehn (6. Oktober 2001)

ich verstehe spass, nutze aber nich diese    -dinger sondern schreib das von hand.

 
bye


----------



## Tauchsieder (8. Oktober 2001)

Hallo RennMaus,

welche Farbe hat die Lizenz für 2002. Nach rot und grün in den vergangenen Jahren...müßte blau dran sein, oder??

Gruß

Tauchsieder


----------



## RobBj123 (10. Oktober 2001)

Hehe... mit Lizenz trainiert man doch gleich vielmehr, ne? Und, fahren deine diesjährigen Gegner auch nächstes Jahr Lizenz, oder bist du der einzige der "aufsteigt"? Welche Rennen fährst du denn im nächsten Jahr, hast du dir da schon nen Plan gemacht?

ciao
Robert


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Oktober 2001)

Im Winter den Chaka Cup als Vorbereitung für Point Racing Cup. Und nach meinem 2-wöchigen Trainingslager auf Mallorca werd ich den Point Cup fahren. Dann noch vielleicht 5 Marathons oder so.
Die ersten 5 der Hobby Jugend des Point Cups dieses Jahr fahren nächstes Jahr Lizenz.


----------



## Lutz (11. Oktober 2001)

Kleine Formel für die meisten Marathonrennen:
Lizenz+Marathon=Langstrecke... Will sagen, bei vielen Marathonrennen ist mit Lizenz nur die Langstrecke erlaubt.
Und da wird es richtig hart, vorne mitzufahren, vor allem über ca. 5std ...


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Oktober 2001)

Pflicht? Nie im Leben! Oder innere Verpflichtung? (nich bei mir)


Was is denn dann mit den ganzen CC-Stars die ab und an Marathon fahren? Die nemen auch meist die kürzere Variante, weils ihnen mehr liegt.


----------



## RobBj123 (12. Oktober 2001)

In Clausthal ist das z.B. so, dass Lizenzfahrer nur die 120er Strecke unter die Stollen nehmen dürfen. Das gilt allerdings nur für die Herren, Junioren dürfen dort sogar nur die kurze Runde fahren.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Lutz (12. Oktober 2001)

Eigentlich DARF man als Lizenzfahrer nach BDR-Ordnung keine Hobbyrennen mehr fahren. Da aber nur manche Marathonrennen eine getrennte Wertung haben, ist es egal, ob mit oder ohne Lizenz. Wenn Du jetzt aber bei einem Marathon startest, bei dem Du als Lizenzfahrer die lange Runde fahren müßtest, solltest Du Dir was "einfallen" lassen... (Ich kann ja keinen auffordern gegen bestehndes BDR-Reglement zu verstoßen!) 

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (12. Oktober 2001)




----------



## RobBj123 (12. Oktober 2001)

Bei den Marathons steht dann ja eigentlich immer dabei, dass Hobby und Lizenzfahrer mitfahren dürfen und gemeinsam gewertet werden. Irgendwie haben die Hobbyfahrer dann pech gehabt... meist ist es ja doch so, dass die Lizenzfahrer die ersten Plätze besetzen. 
In Clausthal sind ein paar Lizenzfahrer nur eine Runde gefahren und haben sich dann noch verplappert und dann gab es riesen Diskussionen wieso denn Lizenzfahrer 2 Runden fahren müssen und blah blah blah... Am Ende haben die 3 (ersten) dann ihre eigene kleine Siegerehrung bekommen (ohne Preise) und wissen was sie nächstes Jahr machen müssen... 
Der, der dann erster war, hatte zwar auch dieses Jahr mal keine Lizenz gelöst um wieder vorne mitzufahren, aber das ist ja nicht verboten 

ciao
Robert


----------



## CNC gefräst (15. Oktober 2001)

Ich finde dieses ganze hickhack wegen dem blauen Kärtchen beschissen.
Wenn einer mit ner Lizenz nur 1 anstatt 2 fahren möchte dann soll das nicht gewertet werden. 
Ist doch klar das Lizenzer in der Hobby-Klasse gewinnen.


----------



## RobBj123 (15. Oktober 2001)

Find ich auch!!! Lizenz und Hobbyklasse sollten weiterhin getrennt werden. Aber es sollte auch trotzdem noch Privilegien oder sonst was für Lizenzfahrer geben, zB am Start ganz vorne zu stehen oder so.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Türklinke (19. Oktober 2001)

Ja ja recht habt ihr,
aber das mit der gemeinsamen Wertung ist ja bloss beim Marathon so.
CC ist ja getrennt.

Das liegt daran das marathon noch nciht so Richtig als Dizieplin anerkannz wird.
Soll sich aber in den nächsten Jahren ändern.
Man ( UCI ) überlegt ob Marathon nicht als neue Dizieplin benannt wird.
Dann gebe es neben CC,DH usw. auch Ma ''( oder so )
Naj gewönnungsbedürftig aber sinnvoll.
Marathon ist so verdammt populär geworden das gibet garnet.

Alle die für  CC zu schlecht sind fahren Marathon.
Jetzt mal von den lizensern und dennen die es werden wollen abgesehen.
Ok es gibt da ncoh die Ma Sezialisten die sich drauf Spezialiesirt haben.
Aber so ab Platz 100 oder so kommen die wahren Hobbie fahrer.

JaJa.
Aber warum fahren die bloss ncoh Ma und nicht mehr CC.
Die Starterzahlen im Hobby bereich gehen im CC so extrem zurück.
Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn aigendlcih wollte ich ja nur sagen das das mit der trennug beim Ma auch bald sein soll.


----------



## Akumlehn (20. Oktober 2001)

tjo mit den wörtern alle die zu schlecht für cc sind fahren marathon wäre ich vorsichtig.
mit 21 jahren bin ich sicherlich nicht zu alt für cc, sicherlich nicht zu langsam oder sonst irgendnen scheiss.
ich fahre marathon, weil ich da einfach weiss was ich nach ner bestimmten zeit geleistet habe.
wenn ich 120km rum hab bin ich zufriedener als wenn ich 30km vollgas gebolzt hab. nur so als vergleich:
einmal bei nem asselcc renenn gefahren, hobby klasse gewonnen (war nen kleines rennen aba egal, war nicht einfach), feeling = 0,0.
nen schönen marathon mit 4000HM oder mehr gefahren, platz egal, aba zufrieden.
ich find cc asselhaft, aber das is halt meine meinung.
generell solltest du echt vorsichtig sein mti solchen aussagen.
my fice cents
bye
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (21. Oktober 2001)

Ich muss Buh Man aber auch recht geben. Viele die beim Marathon so im MIttelfeld bzw. ab dem 2. drittel liegen sind m.E. nicht in der Form motiviert wie ein CC-Racer. Denn bei diesen Leuten erwarte ich weder eine Lizenz, noch einen geregelten Trainingsplan. 
Und das untercheidet m.E. den hobby CC-Racer vom hobby marathon Racer: Die Motivation. Von LIzenz brauchen wa nich  zu  sprechen. Das is nochmal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Akumlehn (21. Oktober 2001)

Mir ist auch klar, dass beim marathon mehr hobby fahrer am start sind, aber die aussage von buhman verstehe ich eher als generelle abstufung der marathon fahrer.
sicherlich sind ab mittelfeld beim marathon nur noch tourenfahrer zu finden oder die leute trainieren einfach falsch 
aber um weiter vorne zu fahren und dann evtl mal nen paar top ten plazierungen bei marathons mittlerer größe zu haben ist schon ne menge training nötig. bei mv marathons oder so ist das wieder noch ganz anders weil da halt noch mehr lizenz leute am start sind, da is vorderes mittelfeld dann schon gar nich mehr sooo schlecht.
sicherlich bin ich auch eher von mir ausgegangen, d.h. viel und gezieltes training für nen paar rennen im jahr (im sommer ca. 20 bis 25 stunden pro woche), aber halt allgemein zu sagen das alle marathon fahrer generell zu schlecht sind für xc halte ich für falsch.
das wollte ich nur sagn 
bye
Andreas


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Oktober 2001)

Das bezweifelt ja auch keiner. Aber vielleicht müsste man auch sagen, dass MArathons auch andere Leistungsansprüche stellen als XC. Das sieht man schon alleine an den Höhenprofilen. Oder der Dauer der Rennen.


----------



## Türklinke (30. Oktober 2001)

Ne ne so ganz verallgemeiner möcht ich das auch nett aber im grobne und ganzen musst du mir doch Recht geben,oder?
Ich finds halt nur schade das es bei den XC Rennen kaum noch die richtigen Hobbyfahrer gibt.
Ich meine die für die das wirklich noch ein Hobby ist.


----------



## checky (13. November 2001)

Ist zwar schon etwas her das Tread, aber auch ich muß BuhMan teilweise recht geben.
Ein Großteil der Marathonfahrer sieht soon Marathon einfach als ausgeschilderte Tour und nehmen sich von vorneherein nur die kleine Runde vor. Der XC Racer (egal ob Lizenz oder nicht) sieht soon Marathon als rausforderung diesen komplett inner akzeptablen Zeit zu fahren. Die meisten Hobbyfahrer sind ja garnicht in der Lage nen Marathon komplett zu fahren, weil der Biss und eben das regelmäßige Training fehlen. 

Wobei man den Hobbyfahrer auch definieren muß.
Ich fahre z.B. auch in der Hobbyklasse (früher Lizenz) XC & Matrathon, aber ich würde mich trotzdem als Racer bezeichnen........ist wohl auch Auslegungssache.


----------



## Renn Maus (13. November 2001)

Stimmt, Wenn man hobby fährt muss das nicht heißen, das man kein Racer is. Zumal der Trainingsaufwand auch dort sehr hoch ist, wenn man wirklich immer vorne mitfahren möchte. 
Aber wie kommst du darauf, dass die Racer immer die lange Distanz nehmen? Ich nehme immer die 60er, weil ich auf der Strecke einfach am besten bin.


----------



## Lutz (13. November 2001)

Jap, ich denke, 'typische' XC-Racer nehmen gerne die "kleine" Runde, geht mir genauso. Da kann man wesentlich dynamischer fahren, als bei der Langdistanz. Da überlegt sich, selbst wenn man gut trainiert ist, zweimal, ob man angreift, ich mache es einfach und habe trotzdem noch genug Körner mit gutem Ergebnis ins Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## RobBj123 (13. November 2001)

Jo, seh ich genauso, 60km sind mehr so die Cross Country typische Strecke. Is natürlich nur doof, wenn die, die 120 fahren vor den Gewinnern der 60er Strecke das erste Mal durchs Ziel rauschen. Aber ich hab auch noch nie 120 ausprobiert und werde nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal die lange Distanz ausprobieren.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Superfriend (14. November 2001)

Also ich hab mit Kurzdistanzen auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da dacht ich mir am Anfang "Sind ja bloß gute drei Stunde, powerste mal durch." (War ne 80er Runde). ich dann nach ner Stunde mitrollen voll Anschlag.   und natürlich 30km später total fertig   So kanns gehen. Trotzdem noch Platz im Mittelfeld. (Ich weiß, RennMaus wird jetzt nur müde lächeln.)
Irgendwie gehts mir aber immer ******* bei den Marathons.
komme im jahr auf ungefähr 3-4Tausend Trainings-Km und dachte mir "fährste diesmal auch ne Langstrecke mit" gesagt getan. Das Problem war bloß da Zeitlimit. Nach vier Stunden mussteste an einer bestimmten KM-Marke sein. Ich kannte die Strecke nicht, hab also tempo gemacht denn weil bloß nicht disqualifiziert werden. Hatte dann den Erfolg, dass ich mit 45 min Luft an der Karenzzeit-stelle war, aber total platt. danach dann nochmal vier Stunden mit Krämpfen und allem drum und dran die Schwarzwald berge hoch. Lag irgendwann an den Verpflegungsstationen rücklings im Dreck und hab mir zur Kühlung die Isodrinks übers Gesicht gekippt. Bin abe rins Ziel gekommen. War selten so glücklich, wie in dem Moment.   
was man nich alles fürn shit macht


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2001)

@superfriend: Ach  was, wieso müde lächeln? Gut binn halt wohl was schneller. Na und? 
Egal, aber das Gefühl des Überglücklichsein kenne ich. Erzgebirge, 65km, 22er Schnitt, 1700hm. Hart genug. Hätt im Ziel fast geheult vor Freude, dass ich nich mehr trampeln muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (14. November 2001)

Wenn du nächstes Jahr in Bad Wildbad beim schwaben-Bike-Marathon die Langdistanz fährst, wirst du glücklicher sein, als im Erzgebirge - JEDE Wette.
Wenn du s durchhälst, zahl ich dir ne Kiste Bier. (Aber nur wenn ich beim Leeren helfen darf) Das sind 3000 Höhenmeter und 90 Kilometer, ich hab so sieben Stunden gebraucht.
Am aller glücklichsten war ich aber, als ich am Ende meines ersten Alpencrosses das ortsschild von Riva erblickt habe. Nach 12000 Höhenmetern und 450 Kilometern. nach einer Woche voller Schmerzen und Glück, Tränen der Wut und Schreien der Freude. Ich habe mit meinen Kumpels gekämoft, gelitten und geflucht, habe manche von ihnen Weinen und an der Herausforderung zerbrechen sehen. Und dann: R I V A


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2001)

@superfriend: Abgemacht. Dann sehen wir uns also in Bad Wildbad?
Aber um nen Kasten Bier is ungerecht. Bin bei uns zu Hause auchschon 100km mit knapp 2000hm mit nem knappen 20er gefahren. Zu dritt als vorbereitung für den Erzgebirgsmarathon.


----------



## RobBj123 (14. November 2001)

He Rennmaus, fährst du nächstes Jahr auch den Christalp? Also ich werds wohl machen... aber mal sehen wies bis dahin läuft...


----------



## Superfriend (15. November 2001)

Also eins sag ich dir aber, rennmaus: ICH fahr da nächstes Jahr garantiert dei Kurzstrecke !!! (50km 2000hm)


----------



## checky (15. November 2001)

Wie wäre es mit einem IBC Treffen beim Marathon am Gardasee, der ist doch mal was richtig heftiges.(hoffe das die Schule mir Zeit läßt)

Oder vielleicht in Willingen, macht zwar nicht ganz so viel her, saugt aber auch mächtig an den Beinen mit seinen vielen kleinen Rampen.
(Dies Jahr wegen dem sch*** Wetter nur 2 Runden gefahren :-|)

Wäre doch klasse ODER ??


----------



## Superfriend (15. November 2001)

Garda geht wohl nicht, da werd ich wahrscheinlich grad voll im Abi-Stress sein. Mit trainieren isses dann auch nix....


----------



## Akumlehn (16. November 2001)

hahaha
abi stress
nich trainieren?
kein argument 
in der zeit der prüfungen habe mich mehr km gerissen als in der freien zeit danach bis zum zivildienst 
und im urlaub war ich auch noch vor den prüfungen *g*
also, keinen dicken kopp machen, biken gehen.
 
ciao
Andreas


----------



## checky (16. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *Garda geht wohl nicht, da werd ich wahrscheinlich grad voll im Abi-Stress sein. Mit trainieren isses dann auch nix....   *




HAHAHA *auslach* 
Arbeite mal normal und mache nebenbei nen Techniker, selbst dann haste noch Zeit zum biken, also die Abi-Ausrede lasse ich auch nicht gelten !!!


----------



## RobBj123 (16. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Akumlehn _
> *hahaha
> abi stress
> nich trainieren?
> ...



Mache ich wohl genauso, naja, ohne Urlaub, aber den Megastress mach ich mir nicht wegen dem Abi. Zum Biken bleibt da garantiert noch genügend Zeit. 

ciao Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fra226 (15. September 2009)

hi,

ich würde auch gerne eine alpx fahren, kannst du mir deine gps daten schicken?

gruß
frank

[email protected]


----------



## Otzi (15. September 2009)

haste mal aufs Datum geschaut...


----------



## Renn Maus (15. September 2009)

damals gabs noch kein Bike-GPS


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (15. September 2009)

Geil!


----------



## fra226 (16. September 2009)

ball flach halten,...die daten sind von juli 2009 ))))


----------

